# ford 601



## SEQUOIA (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a 1961 601 workmaster that is refusing to start on cool mornings. I have replaced the plugs,plug wires,distributer cap and rotor and it purrs like a kitten when it is running. It starts right up when it is warm outside yet everytime I go to start it in the morning it will sputter, backfire and fail to warm up. I have put a new battery,new starter and new alternator on it and was wondering if anyone out there may have an idea what is causing this problem in the mornings ?
Thanks,
Sequoia


----------



## gearhead (Feb 24, 2011)

Assuming that plug gap, point gap and initial timing are properly set, it sounds like a fuel related problem. First, I would inspect the choke plate in the carb. There should be a spring-loaded flapper on the plate and if the spring breaks the flapper will hang open and won't restrict air flow properly for cold starts. Make sure the plate closes fully in the bore, too. Has the carb had any attention recently? It may be in need of a good cleaning or even a thorough rebuild. Just my two cents...


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Sequoia!


----------



## SEQUOIA (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the response I will check the plate this mormning and see what it looks like.


----------



## SEQUOIA (Mar 22, 2011)

*spring ?*

Does anyone know if the spring is located at the end of the choke knob ? I followed the bar to the end of the choke knob at the carbuerater and it looks like a spring should be attached at this point but there is nothing there. I can't find a schematic in the manual.
Thanks


----------



## gearhead (Feb 24, 2011)

There generally is a spring wound around the choke shaft at the lever you mentioned (on the outside of the carb), but that is only to return the choke to the open position. The spring I referred to earlier is actually on the choke plate itself. Remove the air intake tube from the carb and the air cleaner. Pull the choke closed and look into the throat of the carb at the choke plate. You should see an opening in the choke plate itself that should have another plate covering it from behind. The spring I referred to is on the back side of the plate and holds the back plate against the back side of the choke plate. If that spring breaks, and they sometimes do, the back plate falls open and doesn't properly choke. Hope this helps!


----------



## jen123 (Apr 9, 2011)

*check the parts manual!*



SEQUOIA said:


> Does anyone know if the spring is located at the end of the choke knob ? I followed the bar to the end of the choke knob at the carbuerater and it looks like a spring should be attached at this point but there is nothing there. I can't find a schematic in the manual.
> Thanks


Hey! 
I think you should check the tractor parts manual for the schematic.... You can get the manual at jensales.com if you don't have already!


----------

